# Hog Hunting in FL



## Viper23 (Dec 27, 2016)

I am a retired veteran who owns a winter home in FT Myers, FL and would like to know if there are land owners who allow hunting Hog on their property. Hunting will be planned for approximately the January time frame. The only individuals who will be hunting are myself and another veteran. (Both former special Operations) We have vast experience with weapons and are very responsible and respect others property. We can meet the land owner prior to any hunting. 
Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------

